# pitman arm take 2



## Topkat (Sep 9, 2010)

I sure hope this sucker is on all the way.
The shaft seems to have a constant taper.
Embarassed about buggering up the nut.
but, It won't go any higher.......or tighter.:cheers


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

the way i see it you will need to get a new nut, have it media blasted, take it to the body shop. they will etch prime it then paint it with ceramic epoxy chassis black. then bring it home and measure it (to take into acount for film build thickness) have a special socket machined out with a velvet lining, then reinstall and torque to exact pontiac specifications. :willy::cheers


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

LOL!!! Seriously, get another nut. That one is indeed one to be ashamed of.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

66tempestGT said:


> the way i see it you will need to get a new nut, have it media blasted, take it to the body shop. they will etch prime it then paint it with ceramic epoxy chassis black. then bring it home and measure it (to take into acount for film build thickness) have a special socket machined out with a velvet lining, then reinstall and torque to exact pontiac specifications. :willy::cheers


LOL, exactly! I hate when I get caught up in perfection only to realize that in a year its going to look like butt after you actually drive the car.. Or you'll never look at it again because your valve covers are scuffed and the gas melted the paint off of your intake. And the paint is all burnt off your heads.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Why didn't you paint the pitman arm while you had it off????:willy::willy:


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I wasn't even going to ask that. After all that work.....what WAS the purpose? Gotta go--- my heads are burning!!!!


----------



## lackneramanda (Jul 7, 2011)

jetstang said:


> Why didn't you paint the pitman arm while you had it off????:willy::willy:


Hi,
Got a (remanufactured) steering gear box to install but already I cannot get the PITMAN ARM out of the car ...

I have a "3 tons Hydraulic" puller but this sh*t is from China and it does not pull enough.
I tried to heat it, hammer it, pull it ... but nope, it is really stuck
Sh*tty cheap tooling

I tried to find on US Ebay a heavy duty pitman arm puller but most do not have spec. of just give jaw opening.
Pitman arm outer diameter is 59 mm.

So if someone have a Part Number he used with success feel free !!!!


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

I broke my Harbor tool one first time I used it. I got the lonor tool from Autozone and it took it right off. Maybe heat it and shoot some penetrating fluid on it, then use the tool. Should come right off. May have to use a real big wrench and man up!
:cheers


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

When you get a lot of pressure on the tool, hit the head of the tool with a BFH, it should pop off.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

What Rukee says. Also, I pick up high quality, decades-old USA made pullers, etc. at flea markets and swap meets. Anything from the '20's thru the '70's is usually super high quality and will last several lifetimes. F**k buying Chinese stuff (unless we _have_ to!!!)


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Are you guys responding to the guy in post #7? He's a poser, he's on virtually every automotive forum that ever existed:
lackneramanda - Google Search


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

We're aware of the various issues.......


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

He thirst for knowledge


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Also, he must have bought his puller from the wrong place. I have a 'sh*t hydraulic puller from China' that has lasted me nearly 25 years and has been used many, many times, not only by me but by practically every family member and friend I have that works on cars......


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

one, the pitman arm does not go all the way up on the splined shaft. the nut should be put on with a torque wrench, not an impact. There should be a lock washer on there as well. Pitman arm has a top and bottom, and yes it is tapered slightly. 
Pitman arm pullers have fixed jaws, do not adjust and work very nicely with a hand ratchet. sevice manual has proper specs for torque. again another reason for the manual.


----------

